# The pseudo-science of Alcoholics Anonymous: There’s a better way to treat addiction



## appletree (Oct 9, 2012)

You might like the article or not, but I found it interesting enough to share:



> Alcoholics Anonymous is a part of our nation’s fabric. In the seventy-six years since AA was created, 12-step programs have expanded to include over three hundred different organizations, focusing on such diverse issues as smoking, shoplifting, social phobia, debt, recovery from incest, even vulgarity. All told, more than five million people recite the Serenity Prayer at meetings across the United States every year.
> 
> Twelve-step programs hold a privileged place in our culture as well. ...


more: The pseudo-science of Alcoholics Anonymous: There’s a better way to treat addiction - Salon.com


----------

